# EWWWW



## T33's Torts (Nov 11, 2013)

So I found the nasties that were getting in the sully cage eatin the mazuri... I baited a trap and checked in at 1 am. I found 8 slugs!! 6 are about an inch and one is long and as skinny as a chop stick and about 4 inches when he's moving. The BIGGEST is FAT. I mean ridiculously fat. He's at least an inch in diameter, and 5 inches when moving. They've been eating up a third of my mazuri... not cool. Not cool at all. I just killed some eggs with a lighter too.


----------



## Sh3wulf (Nov 11, 2013)

Ewwww. I second your gross out


----------



## pam (Nov 11, 2013)

yuck yuck yuck


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 11, 2013)

My box turtles would of loved them lol


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: EWWWW*



Millerlite said:


> My box turtles would of loved them lol



I'm gonna give 'em to my friend. Her boxie (George?) would love a snack!


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 11, 2013)

Pour salt on them .


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 11, 2013)

I use salt and baking soda  its a great combo. I have a mummified one!


----------



## birdandtortoiselover (Nov 11, 2013)

My tortoise would love to eat them!


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 11, 2013)

Slimey yet satisfying!


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: RE: EWWWW*



birdandtortoiselover said:


> My tortoise would love to eat them!



You guys are too funny! 




RosieRedfoot said:


> Slimey yet satisfying!


----------



## Saleama (Nov 12, 2013)

Don't salt them, give them to a box turtle owner or better yet, get a few boxies of your own to eat them!


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Nov 12, 2013)

Don't slugs and snails have parasites??


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: RE: EWWWW*



Saleama said:


> Don't salt them, give them to a box turtle owner or better yet, get a few boxies of your own to eat them!



Yep! Gave them to my neighbor! Her boxie ate them  I salt snails.




mtdavis254817 said:


> Don't slugs and snails have parasites??



Not in SoCal, I dont think so...


----------



## guille24 (Nov 12, 2013)

Don't kill them ! They are so cool ! Just let them go somewhere please !!!


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorreh. Eaten... Made a yummy tort snack


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 16, 2013)

tffnytorts said:


> Sorreh. Eaten... Made a yummy tort snack



Marvin is jealous.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: RE: EWWWW*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> > Sorreh. Eaten... Made a yummy tort snack
> ...



Hahaha! I always find 5+ under the water dish! Its amazing how they always find their way into the cage.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 23, 2013)

FOUND MORE TODAY :exclamation:
And a worm! 
Wormy goes into the plants. Slug become tort food.


----------

